# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  آیا رشته های شهریه پرداز مثل روزانه محرومیت دارند؟

## Khalil1380

دوستان سوال ضروری دارم جواب بدین.من کنکور سومم بود امسال و دانشجوی پیام نور بودم،در انتخاب رشته،رشته پرستاری شهریه پرداز رو انتخاب کردم.اگه قبول بشم،اجبارن حتمن باید ثبت نام کنم یا مثل آزاد و پیام نور میتونی نادیده بگیریش؟؟
اگه جواب سوال بالا بله است،اگر نخوام رشته شهریه پردار رو بخونم باید برم  اون دانشگاه انصراف بدم؟چون به دلیل قوانین نظام وظیفه اگه نیاز به انصراف داشته باشه،به مشکل میخورم.

----------


## MMdibi

> دوستان سوال ضروری دارم جواب بدین.من کنکور سومم بود امسال و دانشجوی پیام نور بودم،در انتخاب رشته،رشته پرستاری شهریه پرداز رو انتخاب کردم.اگه قبول بشم،اجبارن حتمن باید ثبت نام کنم یا مثل آزاد و پیام نور میتونی نادیده بگیریش؟؟
> اگه جواب سوال بالا بله است،اگر نخوام رشته شهریه پردار رو بخونم باید برم  اون دانشگاه انصراف بدم؟چون به دلیل قوانین نظام وظیفه اگه نیاز به انصراف داشته باشه،به مشکل میخورم.


تا جایی که یادمه،نه محرومیت ندارن ولی اگه ثبت نام کنی و بخوای انصراف بدی باید یه جریمه ای بدی
تا یکسال بعد انصراف از سربازی معافی،ولی فقط دوبار می تونی انصراف بدی.

----------

